# Black Comforter



## lovemichelle (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm on the hunt for an all black comforter. Anyone know where I can find one?

I've been looking all over. I seen one that was black/grey. I rather have it just solid black or black/white.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 26, 2005)

Try here.http://www2.victoriassecret.com/coll...ZZZ&rfnbr=2161

I think that they have the three that come in all black.

I so want all of this stuff.

Hope it helps!

*Sorry about the link earlier*


----------



## vloky (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Try here.

I think that they have the three that come in all black.
I so want all of this stuff.

Hope it helps!_

 

um. where?  is there a link missing?   *confused*


----------



## colormust (Oct 26, 2005)

i tried for so long to find a all black one.....my mom just ended up making me one


----------



## Jessica (Oct 26, 2005)

Have you looked @ duvet covers?  You just pick the one you like and then put your comforter inside.  Kinda like a pillowcase for comforters.  HTH


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.landsend.com/cd/fp/prod/0...69042317309  0

And they're on sale!


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh my bad, that's dark gray. They might have black on that site, but all I could find was navy, and well, gray that I thought was black! Try eBay for sure.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search...r&category  0=


----------



## Gloriamgo (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...adv_X  SG10001
Here's one, and it's on sale!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Try here.

I think that they have the three that come in all black.
I so want all of this stuff.

Hope it helps!_

 
Where? There is no link.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_Have you looked @ duvet covers?  You just pick the one you like and then put your comforter inside.  Kinda like a pillowcase for comforters.  HTH_

 
I will try that thanks


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 27, 2005)

Just so lovemichelle might see it.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_





 Just so lovemichelle might see it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I actually found one at Sears last night for $50. I thought it was too expensive, but my boyfriend bought it for me.


----------



## orodwen (Oct 28, 2005)

this place is definitely worth checking.  i've gotten a duvet & a quilt from them so far:
http://www.thecompanystore.com/


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_this place is definitely worth checking.  i've gotten a duvet & a quilt from them so far:
http://www.thecompanystore.com/_

 
That stuff looks really nice. I will look into it for later. Thanks.


----------



## twinlioness (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi, Any store for people living in Australia for this kind of comforter set?


----------



## toupeemoor (Jun 14, 2017)

What you are looking for is quite hard to find.  I suggest you buy a cloth and find someone to make you a duvet.


----------

